# Dried beef - Where to buy?



## donsabi (Jun 26, 2012)

I am trying to find a quality dried beef to use for chipped beef, (SOS).  I know there is a bottle of compressed chemical waste they are calling dried beef.  I am looking for the kind that is sold in the refrigerated section or sliced at the deli counter.  From the web I can see that Shoprite super markets sells it but I am no where near a Shoprite.  I also found atasteofphilly who sell it but at such an inflated cost I could drive to PA and buy it cheaper.  I am hoping someone knows where I can order it from at a reasonable cost.  Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2012)

donsabi said:


> I am trying to find a quality dried beef to use for chipped beef, (SOS).  I know there is a bottle of compressed chemical waste they are calling dried beef.  I am looking for the kind that is sold in the refrigerated section or sliced at the deli counter.  From the web I can see that Shoprite super markets sells it but I am no where near a Shoprite.  I also found atasteofphilly who sell it but at such an inflated cost I could drive to PA and buy it cheaper.  I am hoping someone knows where I can order it from at a reasonable cost.  Thanks.




Here is a link to Knauss Foods.  The phone number for their mail order is near the bottom of the page.  It also says Wegman's carries it if there is a Wegman's near you.

http://www.knaussfoods.com/public/page.aspx?PageID=1002


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 27, 2012)

donsabi said:


> I am trying to find a quality dried beef to use for chipped beef, (SOS).  I know there is a bottle of compressed chemical waste they are calling dried beef.  I am looking for the kind that is sold in the refrigerated section or sliced at the deli counter.  From the web I can see that Shoprite super markets sells it but I am no where near a Shoprite.  I also found atasteofphilly who sell it but at such an inflated cost I could drive to PA and buy it cheaper.  I am hoping someone knows where I can order it from at a reasonable cost.  Thanks.


+1 (The Hormel product is pretty poor and not that reasonably priced)


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 27, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> +1 (The Hormel product is pretty poor and not that reasonably priced)



There used to be a brand that you could buy in almost any grocery store. It was in a kind of shrink wrapped pkg. Haven't seen it in more years than I can say. It was the real thing, and we occasionally enjoyed having SOS for supper.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 27, 2012)

donsabi said:


> I am trying to find a quality dried beef to use for chipped beef, (SOS).  I know there is a bottle of *compressed chemical waste *they are calling dried beef.  I am looking for the kind that is sold in the refrigerated section or sliced at the deli counter.  From the web I can see that Shoprite super markets sells it but I am no where near a Shoprite.  I also found atasteofphilly who sell it but at such an inflated cost I could drive to PA and buy it cheaper.  I am hoping someone knows where I can order it from at a reasonable cost.  Thanks.



Couldn't agree more, donsabi.  When I lived in Washington, DC, I easily round Carson's Dried Beef in the same package you are describing.  When I moved here, only the crap in glass jars was available here, so I ended up ordering online from the producer. 

Fiona is right Knauss would be something to try.  Some time ago Knauss purchased the Carson's product and sells, what I would believe, as good quality dried beef as the Carson's one.

There's no Shoprite near us either, nor a Wegman's.  However, if I'm correct, Wegman's is an east coast chain, which would eliminate one near you or me.


----------



## donsabi (Jun 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60,

Thanks for the link.  I did not see the place on their website where one could order their products.  However, I did send them an email requesting purchase information.  I will post the answer when I get it.

Katie H,

I did find it online at a site called something like atasteofphilly.com.  The price was outrageous.  

Has anyone made dried beef successfully?  I tried once when I had a smoker and although most of my smoker adventures worked out well my attempt at dried beef
was a disaster.


----------

